# Our Loft in Spain



## BobDaPaloma (Mar 20, 2012)

Hey fanciers,

I would like to ask what you are thinking about our loft in spain.
Here the video about our loft.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6hP2spsXiD4&hd=1

So what do you think?


----------



## pigeon is fun (Sep 6, 2010)

Very nice. Everybody's dream loft.


----------



## abluechipstock (Nov 26, 2010)

love the loft, there's even a tree in one of the flights!


----------



## BobDaPaloma (Mar 20, 2012)

and also a shower, dont know if that seen well in the video.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

some seriouse pigeon stuff going on in there!...lol.. great loft..and huge!


----------



## BobDaPaloma (Mar 20, 2012)

What I can say, we love our pigeons=)


----------



## perrym1962 (Oct 10, 2009)

Wow, that is possibly larger that our house!


----------



## daphilster08 (May 22, 2012)

Dang! Bigger than my house! haha nice work! would love to see them all flying!


----------



## Pollo70 (Jan 3, 2012)

Nice loftthere's people willing to rent something that size to live in! LOL! very nice! I know we all want the best for are birds they are familia


----------



## Rafael/PR (Sep 8, 2008)

wow!! that is a Huge loft , and the pigeon bath is sweet!! , awesome loft


----------

